# LEMAX SPOOKY TOWN 2020



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Hello Everyone - I was happy to see that Lemax has just released photos of their upcoming 2020 Spooky Town collection. It is their 20th Anniversary and it looks like they have some really nice pieces. Are you a collector of these pieces? Which ones appeal to you?



  
*SKU #: 05604 
Dead Zone Construction Site *
  
*SKU #: 04704 
The Pit And The Pendulum *
  
*SKU #: 05602 
The Ghoulish Gourd Pub & Grill *
  
*SKU #: 05609 
Grimsbury Haunted House *
  
*SKU #: 05614 
Death's Door Cemetery Gates *
  
*SKU #: 05611 
The Creature's Custom Hot Rod Shop *
  
*SKU #: 05610 
Black Cat Halloween Decor *
  
*SKU #: 05615 
Dragon's Lair Potions & Spells *
  
*SKU #: 05607 
Terribly Twisted *
  
*SKU #: 05608 
Frightmore Farm *
  
*SKU #: 05606 
Spider Cider House *
  
*SKU #: 05613 
Wanda's Wicked Home *
  
*SKU #: 03507 
Pumpkin Festival *
  
*SKU #: 93410 
Spooky Springs Water Tower *
  
*SKU #: 03508 
Spooky Windmill *
  
*SKU #: 03506 
Witch's Brew Coffee *
.


----------



## HalloGeekHalfrican (Sep 1, 2013)

omg! I've never had the money to start a Lemax collection (because I know I wouldn't be able to control myself!), but I may have to shell out some money for the Ghoulish Gourd pub and the Pumpkin Festival cart. These are awesome! Happy to see Halloween stuff starting to roll out


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

I agree with your choices 100%. I absolutely love anything with a pumpkin on it. Those 2 are on my "wish list". They do have a few cute figurines too. You can find them on the Lemax website, and, yes, it can be addicting.


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Watching for Michael's coupons has helped me afford my houses. The downer most coupons only work on regular priced items and they start putting Spookytown on sale almost as soon as they hit the store. BUT there are a few times their coupons will include sale items. 

My second best way to get houses is to remind loved ones early what houses I'd LOVE to see under the Christmas Tree that year so they can get their shopping for me done early.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

@Stinkerbell n Frog Prince - I love the idea of having family and friends get them for you as a gift for Christmas. You are right about the Michael's coupons. They usually offer a discount on regular priced Lemax Spooky Town items, which happens when items first come out. Once they are on sale, you have to wait for the "sale items" coupons as you mentioned. I am glad that companies are thinking of Halloween already.....even though we here in the forum think about it every day.


----------



## E.F. Benson (Aug 29, 2002)

Get's me in the Halloween mood already!


----------



## mrincredibletou (Sep 17, 2007)

So many to choose from, loved the construction zone and the pit pendulum


----------



## Therewolf (Aug 31, 2015)

May need to pickup The Ghoulish Gourd Pub & Grill. I have an unofficial theme of anything involving drinking. Have the Winery, Brewery and several bar/pub buildings already.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

@Therewolf - The Ghoulish Gourd Pub & Grill sounds like it will fit right in with your other buildings. Would love to see pictures when you have them set up.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

E.F. Benson said:


> Get's me in the Halloween mood already!


I'm with you......seeing these Halloween buildings has me thinking of my favorite holiday.


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

Lemax posted a link on Facebook to these Michael's exclusives Spooky Town items. Michaels Product Exclusives I like the Black Raven Manor.


----------



## Therewolf (Aug 31, 2015)

ScareyCarrie said:


> @Therewolf - The Ghoulish Gourd Pub & Grill sounds like it will fit right in with your other buildings. Would love to see pictures when you have them set up.


Not the best picture, This was before I received the Wasteland Pub as a gift from my Fiancee


----------



## Illysium (Jul 15, 2016)

I've wanted a Halloween village ever since saw one set up in a shop in Black Mountain, NC. Think I'm going to start one this year. Wish they made buildings without people on them. Love the Ghouly Grocer from last year. How does Lemax line up with Dept 56 in quality?


----------



## Therewolf (Aug 31, 2015)

Never compared to Dept. 56. I got started with Lemax because it was at Menards. Between them, Michael's and American Sale I've got my choice of outlets. I've been struggling finding A/C adapters for the older pieces. They changed them several years ago.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

@Therewolf - Love the picture of your display. I can imagine that the Wasteland Pub looked amazing in that grouping.


----------



## FreakinFreak (Aug 27, 2010)

Therewolf said:


> I received the Wasteland Pub as a gift from my Fiancee
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Got that one added to my list for 2020 !!!


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

FreakinFreak said:


> Got that one added to my list for 2020 !!!


Awesome gift. Now that's love. 💓🎃


----------



## Therewolf (Aug 31, 2015)

Might need to consider the Spider Cider house as well. Pretty close to theme. Need to pickup some new figures. Mine have gotten beat up over the years. Super glue can only do so much


----------



## MHalloween (Jul 18, 2017)

Hey Everyone! It appears some stores across across the country have set up their Spooky Town displays. Saw some videos and photos in the Facebook groups! Hopefully they will be at our store soon, i'm going to stop by for a peek today.


----------



## FreakinFreak (Aug 27, 2010)

I went to mine today and they were all set up. And the display seemed unmolested, which is to say not picked over due to a sale, everything was in stock. Nothing was on sale, gonna keep an eye out for sales (I signed up for it but never got the 60% coupon fr Miachals mail list).


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

My zombie jazz cafe and dragon's lair just come in! woot woot. I've resisted collecting these for a long time but I buckled this year. Also bought a Dr. Pins and Needles from ebay. I love the look of that one.


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

Woohoo got my order today! Time to incorporate these into my year round display 🎃


----------



## HalloweenVamp (Jul 22, 2019)

Boy, Michaels is reaaaally being stingy with the good coupons this year.


----------



## Yodlei (Jul 13, 2019)

And American Sale has a lot on sale lower than I've ever seen it. They were always expensive. Went to 2 stores last week & Romeoville was just starting to put some stuff out. Went to Orland & had nothing out yet. Seeing some stuff I want & says available both on-line & in-store but some stuff also says Sold Out. Very confusing. Will try again in a week or so. Not sure how much shipping is for folks that aren't local.


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

i'm waffling over the Gourd Pub...i really liked it in person.


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

wickedwillingwench said:


> i'm waffling over the Gourd Pub...i really liked it in person.


I think the gourd pub is one of my favorites of all time. The sound is really good and I love the song but it's the pumpkins on top that really make it for me!


----------



## Godcrusher (Sep 21, 2015)

Picked up the Jazz Cafe and Black raven manor. Need to start digging out my stuff to start the build plan.


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

when i went to michaels.com this morning, i got a pop-up for a sweepstakes plus a 30% coupon. I used it on the Gourd Pub and saved $40. Just an fyi for anyone interested. The coupon is on regular priced item.


----------



## hiyaimalyssa (Jul 16, 2019)

Hi all! 

Hope you all are staying safe and having a great day/night. I just wanted to share my recent two purchases of lemax spooky town! I am really happy, I now have 6 pieces and definitely have a collection going  I got both off of ehobbytools - wonderful prices!!


----------



## HalloweenVamp (Jul 22, 2019)

Did they seriously already put stuff on discount?! That means all the good coupons would be worthless even if they did stop being greedy and give them out.


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

Wow, only 30 posts in this year's thread. The higher prices and hard to get coupons must be discouraging a lot of people. I love many of the pieces this year but I can't spend $500+.


----------



## ndtechie05 (Aug 20, 2018)




----------



## Godcrusher (Sep 21, 2015)

Screaming Demons said:


> Wow, only 30 posts in this year's thread. The higher prices and hard to get coupons must be discouraging a lot of people. I love many of the pieces this year but I can't spend $500+.


I know it sucks. I only bought 2 houses this year and that was only because i got a 60% off coupon. I dont know how they keep raising the prices but the quality goes down. Michael's is crazy with their prices. At this point I wish Walmart and Lowes would start doing off brand halloween villages like they do for Xmas.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Screaming Demons said:


> Wow, only 30 posts in this year's thread. The higher prices and hard to get coupons must be discouraging a lot of people. I love many of the pieces this year but I can't spend $500+.


That's probably what it is. I am really interested in Jack's Pumpkin Farm. Does anyone on this site have it? If so, do you like it?


----------



## BromBonez (Aug 10, 2020)

A nice selection this year. And dare I say their paint jobs are better this year too.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Brombonez said:


> A nice selection this year. And dare I say their paint jobs are better this year too.


I have heard that the painting is much better. Some buildings in the past looked as though 5 year olds painted them.


----------



## hiyaimalyssa (Jul 16, 2019)

HalloweenVamp said:


> Did they seriously already put stuff on discount?! That means all the good coupons would be worthless even if they did stop being greedy and give them out.


Right? At least the discount now is cheaper than the only coupon they have had for weeks.


----------



## Illysium (Jul 15, 2016)

Got the Ghouly Grocer & Dragons Lair today:


----------



## Godcrusher (Sep 21, 2015)

Anyone started set up of their displays yet?


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

Godcrusher said:


> Anyone started set up of their displays yet?


I am putting mine out this weekend.


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

Godcrusher said:


> Anyone started set up of their displays yet?


mine stay out. I just started collecting this year so I only have 4 or 5...I'm leaving space to buy next year.


----------



## Ditsterz (Aug 20, 2015)

I'm a newbie to halloween villages. I bought 3 crypts & 3 tombstones. And I have a crypt & 5 tombstones on order. Having to make a scene for my pieces is a bit intimidating. Especially when I don't even know where I can put them. Or how big tthis graveyard will become.


----------



## Godcrusher (Sep 21, 2015)

My display will start this week. I will be sure to post pics when its done. 1st time in New house and 1st time its all being put out In 3 years.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Godcrusher said:


> My display will start this week. I will be sure to post pics when its done. 1st time in New house and 1st time its all being put out In 3 years.


Cannot wait to see it.


----------



## Godcrusher (Sep 21, 2015)

And so it begins.


----------



## nicolita3 (Jul 4, 2014)

Godcrusher said:


> View attachment 736336
> View attachment 736337
> 
> And so it begins.


Wow that is an amazing collection!


----------



## Godcrusher (Sep 21, 2015)

So got the houses up in the normal area. Still need to add the people and more trees. Next will be the downtown area the finally the graveyard. Hope you like the 1st round of pics.


----------



## IowaGuy (Jul 30, 2012)




----------



## IowaGuy (Jul 30, 2012)

Then just delete this one, no big deal. I did a search for it but the latest one I found was 2018


----------



## MHalloween (Jul 18, 2017)

IowaGuy said:


> Then just delete this one, no big deal. I did a search for it but the latest one I found was 2018


Here's a link, post it in this thread, everyone will love to see it! LEMAX SPOOKY TOWN 2020


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

IowaGuy said:


> Then just delete this one, no big deal. I did a search for it but the latest one I found was 2018


I merged your post into the Spooky Town one already in progress.


----------



## IowaGuy (Jul 30, 2012)

Ahh thank you


----------



## Godcrusher (Sep 21, 2015)

Getting the city section together.


----------



## night-owl (Mar 7, 2006)

Cool to see they have a windmill. I found a nice little tin windmill in a gift shop last year.


----------



## IowaGuy (Jul 30, 2012)

Did a remodel...


----------



## HexMe (Jul 23, 2009)

Does anyone know if any company makes miniature shark fins, like you would put in the water around a pirate ship? My eBay searches haven't yielded anything. It seems like something that SHOULD exist since Lemax made a couple pirate ships and pirate-themed pieces. If I had some time to kill (which I definitely don't at this point), I'm sure it wouldn't be too hard to sculpt something.

My village is about 90% done for this year! Just waiting for a few replacement pieces to arrive and then I just have to place some moss and hide some wires and it's done!


----------



## IowaGuy (Jul 30, 2012)

Cardboard cutouts maybe? Or use the plastic of a milk carton


----------



## IowaGuy (Jul 30, 2012)

So, part of my Graveyard Party stopped working this past weekend. The upper portion where the opening/closing coffin is and the 4 dancing zombie couples stopped working. Upon a small trial and error....i could move the round piece with my hand (gently) but the circular movement would only operate on its own after maybe half to 3/4 with my hand. I emailed Lemax and they told me to take it back to Michaels. Has anyone else had this issue? I'm sure I could fix it but I think I'd have to take off the bottom, black thing to get to the mechanics of it. Ideas??


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

IowaGuy said:


> So, part of my Graveyard Party stopped working this past weekend. The upper portion where the opening/closing coffin is and the 4 dancing zombie couples stopped working. Upon a small trial and error....i could move the round piece with my hand (gently) but the circular movement would only operate on its own after maybe half to 3/4 with my hand. I emailed Lemax and they told me to take it back to Michaels. Has anyone else had this issue? I'm sure I could fix it but I think I'd have to take off the bottom, black thing to get to the mechanics of it. Ideas??


Yes, my Graveyard Party did the same thing. I ended up returning it because they're out of stock. It's a bummer because I really liked that one.


----------



## IowaGuy (Jul 30, 2012)

When does the new stuff typically go up on their website? Dept 56 also....


----------

